# I will pay 25$ for ur help anyone???



## poleeros4ever (Mar 28, 2007)

This is a paper I have to do for my final paper in my music class ...I need to get it well done in order to pass the class and get my AA degree...I am willing to pay $$$ for anyone who can help me wit it !!!!

It is a short paper(2 pages typed, double spaced) that describe a recording(at least 5 minutes long) of musical composition, using musical terminology. Its not suppose to be a review of the paper or history of it, nor a personal reflection...simply stating what is goin on in the recording at particular point..for example "1:32, It seems like there is a string instrument playin...and on ...just 5 minutes of it...

If someone has knowlegde of music it should take them about 20 mintues to write something like that... Here are the the works to pick from: 

Tchaikovsky-Caoricco Italien, Mache Slave, Violin Concerto, 1812 Overture, Swan Lake
Mendelssohn-Italian Symphony, Scottish Fantasy, Violin Concerto,
Berlioz-Overtures(especially Le Corsair)
Bizet-Carmen(opera) L'Arlesienne Suites, Symphony C
Puccini-Madame Butterfly(opera) La Boheme(opera)
Strauss-Der Rosenkavalier Waltzes, Death and Transfiguration, Ein Heldenleben,
Rachmanioff-Piano Concerto No.2
Mussorgsky-Night on bald mountain, Pictures at en Exhibition
Rimsky-Korsakov-Scheherazade
Sibelius-Finlandia, Swan of Tuonela, Violin Concerto
De Falla-Three Cornered Hat
Isaac-Albeniz-Iberia
Debussy-Images
Gried-Peer Gynt Suite
Dvorak-New World Symphony

These are the works to chose from...again for someone who knows music its about 20-25 mintues of work and that will SAVE MY LIFE...I mean it...Please be sooo generous and help...I am willing to pay for it... PLEASE !!!!


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

If someone writes your paper for you, it would only serve to keep you from learning what the class is intended to teach you.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

poleeros4ever said:


> This is a paper I have to do for my final paper in my music class ...I need to get it well done in order to pass the class and get my AA degree ... again for someone who knows music its about 20-25 mintues of work and that will SAVE MY LIFE...I mean it...Please be sooo generous and help...I am willing to pay for it... PLEASE !!!!


Helloooo? What's the point of persuing further education if one doesn't do all the required work towards earning a certain degree? How does one hold their head up high when the diplomas are handed out knowing that one didn't do all the required work themselves? Unspeakable ... 

Kh


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Isn't this what we call... cheating?

Those are not difficult works to analise and I can do what you request with my hands tied on my back and a paperbag over my head.
My main concern is... if I do this for you... *WILL I GET YOUR DEGREE TOO*?

If you want to get your degree... why don't you do it yourself?

I suggest you to work on Tchaikovsky's Marche Slave. Get a copy of the full orchestral score, a cheap recording of the piece and *WORK *on what *YOU *are requested to *ACCOMPLISH*.

The sections and instruments are easily identifiable in this work, then you can come here for specific advise.


----------



## poleeros4ever (Mar 28, 2007)

*R U ppl BLIND !!!*

I major in Criminal Justice, not music... I hate classical music...and im not lazy I just dont know those terms...Its hard thats all....Make me write a paper about Criminal Law and i ll do it wit my hand tied to smart asses...but thats why I ask online...cuz I dont GET IT ...I said that for someone who knows their music stuff its 10 mins of work...so dont be givin me stupid geek answeres please !!!!


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

You did not state in your original post that you were a Criminal Justice major.

It just seems strange that someone who is a member of a Classical Music Forum can not write 2 pages about a piece of music.

The fact that you are a criminal justice major with terrible spelling doesn't change the fact that your approach to this task is a little fishy.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

> *R U ppl BLIND !!! *
> I major in Criminal Justice, not music... I hate classical music...and im not lazy I just dont know those terms...Its hard thats all....Make me write a paper about Criminal Law and i ll do it wit my hand tied to smart asses...but thats why I ask online...cuz I dont GET IT ...I said that for someone who knows their music stuff its 10 mins of work...so dont be givin me stupid geek answeres please !!!!


WOW ! ! That's convincing. I'll do the work and email it you tomorrow...

hhhmmm....

No. I better won't. It doesn't matter if you don't like it and if you are or are not lazy. Composing an essay about a classical piece is a prerequisite for you to obtain this degree. Can't you see that if you are honest you need to do it on your own? How is that you think you can be part of the justice system if you are not even able to catch this equation:

CHEATING = BAD

You may consider showing music credentials is not relevant for your major. But trust me, there's _smart _ and _knowledgeable _people designing those courses, and so they know what is necessary and what is not.

I offered help already, and won't withdraw. But I don't feel like doing it myself. It's just wrong.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

BTW. If you are so uncapable of doing it, and it's completely necessary... We can claim more than just $25.

(That's my paper on Economics).


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Go and ask somewhere else.  

May I be so free and straightforward to make it clear to you that this is not some kind of 'Beethoven & Sons Customer Service' and that services are not given. This is a forum for music lovers. 

Well, what are you still doing here? :angry:


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

poleeros4ever said:


> I major in Criminal Justice, not music... I hate classical music...


So you were hoping some classical music "geeks" would write your paper for you because we have nothing better to do than help people cheat in their classes? This explains the sorry state of the criminal justice system.



poleeros4ever said:


> and im not lazy I just dont know those terms...Its hard thats all....


Yes, you are lazy. If you weren't, you would do the work required by the class instead of whining about how hard it is. Would it be so terrible to actually learn something new? 



poleeros4ever said:


> ...so dont be givin me stupid geek answeres please !!!!


Well, when you put it that way, please accept our apologies.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

I believe this thread is in need of some moderation... your posts have been reported.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

The last post by the author of this thread has been deleted and the thread is closed.


----------

